

Money & Affirmation - andrewfelix
http://andrewsplastic.tumblr.com/post/20269735494/money-affirmation

======
yelongren
I like what he is saying. Money is just one form of affirmation among many
others. All of them respectable, money is just more tangible and conspicuous.

